# The strange coincidences



## Dalia

Hello, one thread about the strange coïncidences.

*The newspaper that solved a crime :





*

A blurry photograph of a man stealing a wallet from a store was posted on the front page of Idaho's Lewiston Tribune on December 14, 2007. Above, there was an unrelated photo of a man in the process to paint a Christmas window. Careful readers noticed that the two men were wearing the same clothes and realized that it was in fact the same man, leading to his arrest.

A other coincidence.

In July 1975, Erskine Laurent Ebbin was knocked over from his motorcycle and killed by a taxi in Hamilton, Bermuda. It was the same taxi driven by the same driver (chauffard?), Carrying the same passenger, who had killed his brother Neville in July of the previous year. The two brothers were 17 when they died, on the same moped in the same street.
The newspaper clipping below was published in The Scunthorpe Evening Telegraph on July 21, 1975:








Coïncidences historiques incroyables - Intox.tv


----------



## Dalia




----------

